# A question about proper Menorah design for a messianic family.



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

This might sound like a dumb question, but we have family that has converted to Messianic Judaism, and thus no longer celebrates Christmas, but rather Chaunukah. (hope I spelled that right). I would like to make them a nice Menorah this year, but haven't a clue other than it is supposed to have 9 branches, what should or should not be on it. What designs would be appropriate? Mind you, this is not an orthodox Jewish family, but Messianic, so I would think symbolism regarding Christ would be fine, such as the fish, a cross etc…

A little help navigating this would be greatly appreciated…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Interesting question.

I went to images.google.com, and found this, as one example:










You may want to try that site, using "messianic menorah" as your search criteria


----------



## BobTheFish (May 31, 2011)

I wikied it instead. Which is a good thing. The seven branch shown is for temple use. 9 branches for chanukkah The nine holder (the center one, which stands higher) is used to light the other 8 during the 8 day holiday.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menorah_(Hanukkah)

and just for contrast:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menorah_(Temple)

You'll want the first link for your project. As for decorations, Read up on the story, and see what motifs might fit in. Also, don't forget traditional jewish elements. The star of david is an obvious motif you could use.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

DBHost, while I can't speak much of the Messianic Judaism menorah, a traditional jewish menorah consists of 8 candles plus one used to light the others, the shamash. You always light the shamash first, and then use that one to light the others starting from the right, but each day you light the most current one first so it starts going left to right.

All of the 8 candles representing the miracle of 8 days should be of equal height and in a straight line. The shamash however can be higher or lower and usually is to show that it is different, and it does not have to be centered. I have a few different varieties of them. One has it on the right, one on the left, one in the center, and yet another one with it on the base spaced away from the menorah although I find that one to be odd. Most of the ones I have are metal but I have seen beautiful wood ones with brass tops for the candle holders.

As far as I can tell, the Messianic one has 9 candles as well but instead of referring to days of the miracle they refer to specific versus and psalms so it has different meaning.

You can make some incredibly beautiful(and expensive) menorahs. Just make sure they are spaced far enough apart so that one candle doesn't torch or melt the other ones any quicker. On the 8th night that thing is blazing!

One more thing, just to confuse you some more you can spell it many different ways and they are all correct 
channukah, channukkah, chanukah, chanukkah, hannukah, hanukah, hanukka, and hanukkah

Hopefully I was able to help a little bit and not make you more confused.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I would also like to make one. I looked at the pictures on Google and some have 7 and most have nine candles.
I was planning on 9….........Jim

Thanks for the info, Eric!!


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

The Menorah with seven branches is the Temple Menorah, and was used in the ancient temple. A Hanukkah Menorah would have 9 branches.


----------

